# intltool FreeBSD 8.0 problem



## adeesent (Nov 25, 2009)

I installed gnome and tried to install pidgin from ports.
My output:

```
===>   pidgin-2.6.2 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   pidgin-2.6.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xscrnsaver.pc - found
===>   pidgin-2.6.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/sm.pc - found
===>   pidgin-2.6.2 depends on package: gstreamer-plugins-core>=0.10.0 - found
===>   pidgin-2.6.2 depends on package: gstreamer-plugins-good>=0.10.0 - found
===>   pidgin-2.6.2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract in /usr/ports/textproc/intltool
===>   intltool-0.40.6 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach/XML/Parser.pm - found
===>   intltool-0.40.6 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   intltool-0.40.6 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>   intltool-0.40.6 depends on shared library: iconv.3 - found
===>  Configuring for intltool-0.40.6
cd: can't cd to /usr/ports/textproc/intltool/work/intltool-0.40.6
env: ./configure: No such file or directory
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]gnome@FreeBSD.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/textproc/intltool/work/intltool-0.40.6/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/intltool.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-im/pidgin.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-im/pidgin.
```
What is it? I really can't understand. Try to install manually. No results.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 25, 2009)

intltool compiles fine here (on 8.0). Check your ports against /usr/ports/UPDATING. Maybe you missed an important step and you need to upgrade some stuff recursively, and before anything else.


----------



## adeesent (Nov 26, 2009)

funny thing. I downloaded intltool.tar.bz2 from freshports.org and took it to /usr/ports/distfiles/. Then I write make in ~/textproc/intltools/. It wrote me then intltools.tar.bz2 isn't bz2 file...


----------



## adeesent (Nov 26, 2009)

thank you. I installed it. I happy.


----------

